# Wanted to Share my Handmade Industrial Chess Set



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hard/Ware handmade industrial chess set, fabricated from nuts & bolts.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun work.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I think it is really cool. Am wondering if they will tip over easily or if the bottom needs to be bigger?


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool!! Are you going to make the board too?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Too cool!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well that is about the niftiest thing I've seen in ages!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Love it!

Matt


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the nice replies - they are well-weighted at the bottom; the washer at the bottom gives them some good heft to keep them from tipping over.

The only trouble I've had is finding matching black oxide hardware for the black side.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. Let us know what you find for the black side


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

Creative I like it. What do you have in mind for the board?


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think it the other side has to be black, it just has to be a different color. What about brass or copper? You can even use some of that dip that you coat tool handles with... it is called Plasti Dip and it is made by Performix. You can get it at Home Depot or other places like that.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Great! I just had to show that to hubby---new project that he could actually do! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Very cool project!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I even thought of some kind of powder coating for the black ones. Not sure how that would match the plain ones. But cool idea.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I ended up dipping a set in muriatic acid to force it to oxidize to create the "black" side


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

So cool and creative. I like it!


----------

